# Drivers Seat Height Adjustment



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy New Year All,

Just wandering if anyone has had any troble with the seat height adjustment mechanism?

Mine seems to be stuck at its lowest setting with the ratchet mechanism doing nothing to raise the seat. Nothing jammed underneath and have tried with the seat full rear and forward with me sitting and positioning from outside the door.

Any thoughts? Is this a warranty case?

Cheers Ian


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

It's not a ratchet mechanism - it just rises up under spring pressure .......... but not whilst you are sat in the seat! From outside the car just lift the lever fully up and the seat should rise up to its highest position. If it doesn't, it's a warranty issue alright.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

They're gravity operated, you have to lift your weight out of the chair in order to get it up again, not the best bit of kit :?


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Cheers for the swift replies.

Will get the car out of hibernation this afternoon and try again.


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Tried to no avail this afternoon.

Back she goes to Audi.....


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Ian golstat said:


> Tried to no avail this afternoon.
> 
> Back she goes to Audi.....


I had this problem with mine. At first I thought it was broken.

Then someone descibed the best method to get the seat to rise:

While sitting in the seat, move all your weight to the front off the seat and then move the lever. If at first it doesn't shift, try rocking on the front of the seat (make sure you're not being watched, though!).

After a couple of attempts, this worked for me. Now, it seems to move up & down freely.


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Cheers for the tip Joe,

Will try again tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Okay couldn't wait until tomorrow, just made a right t*t of myself in Tesco's car park but got it working though.

Cheers one and all.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Well done Joe. [smiley=dude.gif]

Glad you got the seat sorted Ian. 

What a forum.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

OK I know it's too late to post this again, because you have solved your
problem (I posted earlier but it has disappeared :? ) but when I had
a similar problem it was only because I had the driver's seat jammed back
against the rear seat; moving it forward slightly gave me back my height adjustment  .


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

HighTT.

Yes I worked that out too that if the seat is fully rearward the height is reatricted by the shape of the cabin!!!!!

Agree tho' what a forum!!!!!!


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Ian golstat said:


> Okay couldn't wait until tomorrow, just made a right t*t of myself in Tesco's car park but got it working though.
> 
> Cheers one and all.


:lol:

Nice one. Glad you got it sorted.

I have to change the height of the seat for my wife, as she claims she's not heavy enough.....


----------

